# how long after platys have the gravid spot do they tend to give birth ???



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

how long after platys have the gravid spot do they tend to give birth ???


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

There's really no telling. She does look pregnant but she'll have them when she's ready. If I tried to guess when she was going to drop, I'd probably be wrong, because she'll have fry when she feels like it. 
I say this because we have a guppy that has been pregnant for almost three months...


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

ok thanks for your comment i only bought her today


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

if she looks boxish when u look at her from the top she is ready to drop her fry.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

to be honest with you i dont have a clue what boxich looks like please could you explain


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

i dunno what to say.....if she looks squarish, swollen up, large when u look down on her from the top.


----------



## danielhargreave (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks i will look and she is but only a bit


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i dunno what to say.....if she looks squarish, swollen up, large when u look down on her from the top.


Unless your guppy is a 'tard and just won't drop for anything, lol... I keep expecting the little suckers to just swim out of her, unless they die from being cooped up. :/


----------

